
RediSQL, Road to ~50K inserts per seconds - mxstbr
http://redbeardlab.tech/2017/05/10/redisql-road-to-50k
======
wolco
Love the idea around this. This provides an easier more powerful wrapper for
querying complex datastructures. With this package we can start using redis
differently.

------
tejasmanohar
Cool post on optimization but Why use SQL for Redis when the query execution
is entirely different? Seems like this would promote O(N) queries

------
sigi45
I think i don't get the purpose of it?!

